

Charges that Canada Spied on Brazil Unveil CSEC's Inner Workings - aspensmonster
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/brazil-spying-report-spotlights-canadas-electronic-eavesdroppers/article14720003/

======
aspensmonster
From the linked article:

>The slide suggests the presenter hoped to reach out to American superhackers
– the NSA’s “Tailored Access Operations” group – for a more specialized
operation: “I am working with TAO to further examine the possibility for a Man
on the Side operation.”

And from an earlier article
([http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/04/tor-attacks-
nsa...](http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/oct/04/tor-attacks-nsa-users-
online-anonymity)) from Schneier:

>To trick targets into visiting a FoxAcid server, the NSA relies on its secret
partnerships with US telecoms companies. As part of the Turmoil system, the
NSA places secret servers, codenamed Quantum, at key places on the internet
backbone. This placement ensures that they can react faster than other
websites can. By exploiting that speed difference, these servers can
impersonate a visited website to the target before the legitimate website can
respond, thereby tricking the target's browser to visit a Foxacid server.

It seems that MITM attacks are a relatively general purpose tool. Tor users
--excuse me, _terrorists_ \-- Brazilian petroleum companies, and other "new
[targets] to develop"... Who's next on the list of "[targets] to develop"? I
would have thought MITM attacks were a more closely held technique, but it
seems they're routinely deployed.

